# Completely Drained...



## froggie (Oct 30, 2011)

My husband had a job for 19 years and then a year and half ago he was let go. He told me that they did not give him a reason for his dismissal except that they were making cut-backs. He had some ted his problems at work that "I" feel played a part in his dismissal. He started his unemployment, but needless to say, it is not a lot to live on. We had to apply for food stamps just to help out so that a grocery bill would not come out of our budget. The food stamps have saved us and is a God send. But, here we are, a year and a half later and there are no leads on any jobs. Every penny we get from umployment goes straight to our house payment and then what is left over pays for the utilities. This has been a huge burden, not just financially, but on our marriage. Since everything is done by the internet now, it makes it even harder to find jobs. Plus, he is in a very specialized field of work and where we live at there just is not any potential. We are constantly under each others feet in the house and hardly communicate anymore. He stays in one room all day and I stay in another all day. Our, far and few between, days out of the house consist of thrift store shopping (when there is any extra money) or just a trip to his parents house. It is very hard to live this way as I had adjusted to living a pretty decent life as far as money was concerned. Now, scrapping pennies together is what we do. Can a marriage survive such a horrible situation? Even a truly strong marriage? I am totally lost!


----------



## dddivorceee (Oct 30, 2011)

Ummm... is this in addition to the sexual issue you wrote about?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My old man had this problem, I told him to stop using his super-resume and intimidating his potential employers into thinking him over-qualified.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

From your other post, is it possible his increased desire is him turning to his best friend - you - for comfort and safety in this terrible situation?

Men find trust and hope in connecting physically with their partner. Considering other options like drugs, abuse, drinking, wanting to have sex with your wife as a way to connect and feel better is a damn healthy choice.


----------



## dddivorceee (Oct 30, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> From your other post, is it possible his increased desire is him turning to his best friend - you - for comfort and safety in this terrible situation?
> 
> Men find trust and hope in connecting physically with their partner. Considering other options like drugs, abuse, drinking, wanting to have sex with your wife as a way to connect and feel better is a damn healthy choice.


:iagree::iagree:


----------



## froggie (Oct 30, 2011)

Those of you that have seen my topic on sex in a relationship, yes finances are right in the mix. It is really just a bad situation all round and he refuses to see a counselor about things, so we just work on an issue as it arises. That is all that I can do. I have a therapist that I see regularly and has met with both of us a time or 2, but she is my sole therapist. I am happy to have one just to vent frustrations to. Putting bad finances and problems with sex together make for an explosive situation!


----------

